# Good books on neuroscience for the layman



## rank (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi. Any recommendations on good books on neuroscience that give a layman simple techniques to apply?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi,   @rank.

That's a pretty broad area. Is there a specific area (or areas) of neuroscience that interests you? Or specific questions you are researching? 

Or are you looking more for a general introduction? If so, these might be some options for you:


Neuroscience: Exploring the Brain
Synaptic Self: How Our Brains Become Who We Are
The Tell-Tale Brain: A Neuroscientist's Quest for What Makes Us Human
Phantoms in the Brain: Probing the Mysteries of the Human Mind
Incognito: The Secret Lives of the Brain


----------



## rank (Jun 18, 2018)

I am looking for a book to learn techniques to improve my mood.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2018)

In that case, I would recommend one of these:


David Burns, _*Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy*_ (Avon, 1999). _This book is primarily geared toward depression._
David Burns, *The Feeling Good Handbook* (Penguin, 1999). _This book is bigger and more compehensive, looking at cognitive behavior therapy as applied to a variety of issues, including anxiety, anger, etc._
Dennis Greenberger & Christine A. Padesky, _*Mind Over Mood: Change How You Feel by Changing the Way You Think*_
You can find out a lot more about cognitive behavior therapy and its self-help methods at:

Cognitive Behavior Therapy :: CBT


----------



## rank (Jun 18, 2018)

I was thinking something along this lines

https://www.amazon.com/Habits-Happy-Brain-Serotonin-Endorphin/dp/1440590508/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1529375387&sr=8-2&keywords=Happy+Brain


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2018)

I haven’t read that book but based on the description I would not recommend it. 

I would strongly advise you to stick to evidence-based treatments, not gimmicky wishful thinking approaches. 

The books I suggested above are based on science and numerous research studies confirming their effectiveness. 

The book in your link does not appear to be based on anything except scientifically flawed  personal opinion, hypothesis, and, frankly, quackery. The author does not disclose exactly what her training is or in what field, but it does not appear to be in psychology or medicine. She indicates that she is a "Professor Emerita of International Management" at California State University, East Lake, and that she studied at "Cornell and Tufts", but again she does not say what she studied.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2018)

Usually the books my therapists have recommended are classics like the ones Dr. Baxter mentioned, or very specific to my diagnosis of OCD, or a book on mindfulness like anything by Pema Chodron.

To put it another way, when the going gets tough, I am not likely to think of anthropology or evolutionary psychology but more likely something more humanistic like David Burns, Albert Ellis, Carl Rogers, or Thich Nhat Hanh.


----------

